# woodlouse hunter (Dysdera crocata) care



## Widowman10 (Jul 24, 2007)

hey all, just wondering how you all would advise to keep a Dysdera crocata? found a big ole fat one last night and want to keep her...


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 24, 2007)

I've kept them before they are ferocious predators and very easy to care for. I kept them in plastic salt and pepper shakers with about a inch of damp not moist earth and they made web earth burrows and I feed them medium crickets. If its a she it might be gravid. Good Luck


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 24, 2007)

PoPpiLLs said:


> I've kept them before they are ferocious predators and very easy to care for. I kept them in plastic salt and pepper shakers with about a inch of damp not moist earth and they made web earth burrows and I feed them medium crickets. If its a she it might be gravid. Good Luck


thank you! i'll do that. and i think it is a she...


----------



## beetleman (Jul 24, 2007)

:clap: yeah, ive kept them before they rock! and those fangs.......awesome have fun w/yours


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 24, 2007)

beetleman said:


> :clap: yeah, ive kept them before they rock! and those fangs.......awesome have fun w/yours


haha! thanks! i found a small area with some in it, i'll have to go back and get a couple more!!!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, I love this species. And have bred them twice. Just toss in pillbugs and she'll take care of the rest. I mist every once in awhile, but no need for soaking. Mating is difficult, but eggsacks are easy, if you catch an adult female, she'll probably lay a sack soon.

-Sean


----------



## Selenops (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, 3/4"-1" worth of dry-moist substrate. 

Their silk cocoons are incredibly thick and tough.

Awesome spider, very nice pair of fangs, they'll take both crickets (usually consuming them entirely) and woodlouse/sow bugs (leaving dried out husks).


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've always loved the looks of these things, and I've been looking for them forever


----------



## Tuishimi (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG We used to get those in our house sometimes, but I used to find them in the woods under rocks and old logs/bark (this was back in NH).  Scared the **** out of me!


----------



## Angels5599 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can they be kept together? i just went outside in my backyard an scooped a couple up.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 6, 2016)

Angels5599 said:


> Can they be kept together? i just went outside in my backyard an scooped a couple up.


this threads 9 years old...


----------



## Angels5599 (Sep 7, 2016)

I seen that lol. I usually post up on old things. Sometimes ppl answer my questions sometimes they dont.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 7, 2016)

Angels5599 said:


> I seen that lol. I usually post up on old things. Sometimes ppl answer my questions sometimes they dont.


Just make a new thread dude, its super annoying when an old and dead thread is revived.


----------

